# Hard charging freeride binding..



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys i have a question from a friend i hoped you could help me with..


He is looking for a new set of bindings but they have to be almost freeride only..(Stiff as ****)

I know you guys tries a lot of bindings so i thought id just throw this one out there..


/Cheers


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

The-Snoopy said:


> Hey guys i have a question from a friend i hoped you could help me with..
> 
> 
> He is looking for a new set of bindings but they have to be almost freeride only..(Stiff as ****)
> ...


Catek Freerides, I can guarantee you there does not exist a stiffer strap binding (that's probably a good thing). I rode a prototype back in 2003 or 2004, were too stiff/heavy for me (although they've improve the design since then, dropping the weight by like 40%). 










Nidecker use to make stiff bindings... recently I've been riding Burton C60s, but they are crazy expensive at normal price (I got them for 70% off clearance). I have a pair of CO2 I found during the summer, which I plan to try once there is reasonable snow.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aren't the fluxx dmcc (not light) pretty stiff?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

DMCC Light are also pretty fucking stiff......just lighter here and there with parts and highback coring.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Burton Diodes. Carbon Fiber (light) and stiff as shit.

I have them on my Heritage and love em!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Burton Diode's, Ride El Hefe's, Ride Capos, K2 Evers, Rome Arsenals, Flow FRX, Raiden Blackhawks, Salomon Calibers.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

^those are definitely the stiffest bindings out there.

some more mainstream alternatives

burton diode

ride el hefe


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

When it comes to stiff I love my bent metal step in's. They are little old, I bought a backup set for 30 bucks on eBay. All aluminum base plate. My fav free ride binding yet, just bought some union force sl's Im excited to try.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys now he just have to make a decision :-D..

/Cheers


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to steal your thread! I'm looking at buying a Kessler Ride on one of those internet deals (must have 5 buyers but it's 50% off the $1300 MSRP so worth it methinks).

Here's the problem, I'm riding a Burton T7 with C60 EST bindings and they obviously won't fit on a standard 4 hole pattern.

What's the best option for a sniff as shit binding? Looking at the Catek's but I've grown very used to the light C60s and the ratchets are smooth as butter. I wonder if I could find a pair of non-EST C60s somewhere?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

poutanen said:


> What's the best option for a sniff as shit binding? Looking at the Catek's but I've grown very used to the light C60s and the ratchets are smooth as butter. I wonder if I could find a pair of non-EST C60s somewhere?


I think the Burton Diodes are the replacement for the C60 and come in a non-EST variant.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

lonerider said:


> I think the Burton Diodes are the replacement for the C60 and come in a non-EST variant.


Yup... diodes come in est and standard versions.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Chef Jer said:


> Yup... diodes come in est and standard versions.


and they are the shizz


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Those diodes look nice but I'm not so sure about that hinged heel cup business. I actually thought about making some aluminium adapter plates to mate my C60s to the Kessler.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

the 'hinge business' is only on the est version. Get the reflex version and it will fit on 4x4 AND not have the hinge. Mind you, the hinge only allows a small amount of lateral movement, similar to what you get naturally on reflex bindings


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Supra said:


> the 'hinge business' is only on the est version. Get the reflex version and it will fit on 4x4 AND not have the hinge. Mind you, the hinge only allows a small amount of lateral movement, similar to what you get naturally on reflex bindings


Thanks, the non-EST version looks like it might be a good match for the Kessler... Now to decide if I want to pull the trigger and get this board.


----------

